# Everyday life with Vizsla



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

Hi all,
I am wondering how life with your V looks like. Mostly with a hung adult Vizsla. How much do they sleep? How much do they play? How much exercise do you give them?
We are new to owning one and everything was hectic at the beginning. I knew she needed exercise and I was ready to run miles ans miles, then I realized I couldn't because she was just a puppy lol but the biting and the new routines were just so overwhelming. We are finally getting the hang of it and she is now going to puppy classes and socializing more. She is 4.5 months and we can finally have more of a life. Lol 
I just wanted to have an input of how the future looks like.

Thanks!


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Bon said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering how life with your V looks like. Mostly with a hung adult Vizsla. How much do they sleep? How much do they play? How much exercise do you give them?
> We are new to owning one and everything was hectic at the beginning. I knew she needed exercise and I was ready to run miles ans miles, then I realized I couldn't because she was just a puppy lol but the biting and the new routines were just so overwhelming. We are finally getting the hang of it and she is now going to puppy classes and socializing more. She is 4.5 months and we can finally have more of a life. Lol
> I just wanted to have an input of how the future looks like.
> ...






Bon said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering how life with your V looks like. Mostly with a hung adult Vizsla. How much do they sleep? How much do they play? How much exercise do you give them?
> We are new to owning one and everything was hectic at the beginning. I knew she needed exercise and I was ready to run miles ans miles, then I realized I couldn't because she was just a puppy lol but the biting and the new routines were just so overwhelming. We are finally getting the hang of it and she is now going to puppy classes and socializing more. She is 4.5 months and we can finally have more of a life. Lol
> I just wanted to have an input of how the future looks like.
> ...





Bon said:


> Hi all,
> I am wondering how life with your V looks like. Mostly with a hung adult Vizsla. How much do they sleep? How much do they play? How much exercise do you give them?
> We are new to owning one and everything was hectic at the beginning. I knew she needed exercise and I was ready to run miles ans miles, then I realized I couldn't because she was just a puppy lol but the biting and the new routines were just so overwhelming. We are finally getting the hang of it and she is now going to puppy classes and socializing more. She is 4.5 months and we can finally have more of a life. Lol
> I just wanted to have an input of how the future looks like.
> ...


Our girl is 8 months. We run and play in the back yard at least twice a day, maybe 30 minutes each time. She is on a 30 yard lead. We will try to 'walk nice' in the neighborhood once or twice as well, oftentimes meeting up with a pup friend to romp. That has been a saving grace, having other dogs to play with. I also take her to run off lead about 45 mins to an hour every day if possible. It really shows if she doesn't in get that off leash running. Two rainy days in a row are like torture!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our 8mos girl gets a 30 min leash walk in the AM, and a 1hr minimum off leash walk in the woods where she can go nuts. She's really tired after that and home inside to sleep for 3-4 hours a day on/off depending on what's going on and crashes around 8:30pm. We do the 1hr woods off leash walk with a buddy's 3 year old female. When she gets home she is still ready to play lol. Off leash is key IMO, even a human running for some miles won't really count for them if on a leash. Seems they need to hit top speed to really expend the energy.

I'm told V's have 3 tanks and you need to fill at least two per day or spread it out to each 3. 1) Love, 2) Physical work, 3) Mental work. #1 is the easiest to fill per day, then you have to spread the rest between 2 and 3.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well you are the downhill slide at 4.5 months. By six months we really started to see the real "V" starting to emerge.

Exercise was/is the key to a happy V.

Running with you on a leash is not really exercise for a V. 5-10 miles of off leash ripping thru woods/fields is exercise. This is daily. Our 2 are ready to keep going but my wife is tired after walking 2-4 miles in the woods/trails.

Not everyone can do this, we are lucky to have miles of trails with in 5-20 minutes of home.

And we really think having 2 is a lot easier than 1. They do entertain each other.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

My V (male) is one year old now. Most weekdays days my routine is a 1 hour, 2.5 mile walk in the morning and a 1 hour, 2.5 mile walk in the evening...he is on leash on both walks. Occasionally, some weekday evenings he meets a puppy friend and they wear each other out. I do long walks 3.5 to 5 miles on the weekend in the woods/trails on a long 50 foot check cord...he is pretty much off leash unless I see other animals/dogs/people not all of whom are comfortable with an off leash dog running around. He seems to be doing fine so far...Our summer walks have been somewhat shorter than our fall/winter walks.


----------



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

rchik43 said:


> My V (male) is one year old now. Most weekdays days my routine is a 1 hour, 2.5 mile walk in the morning and a 1 hour, 2.5 mile walk in the evening...he is on leash on both walks. Occasionally, some weekday evenings he meets a puppy friend and they wear each other out. I do long walks 3.5 to 5 miles on the weekend in the woods/trails on a long 50 foot check cord...he is pretty much off leash unless I see other animals/dogs/people not all of whom are comfortable with an off leash dog running around. He seems to be doing fine so far...Our summer walks have been somewhat shorter than our fall/winter walks.


That sounds so much like what we are doing with ours
Right now, Except is just 20-30 min walks. One in the morning and one in the evening. Usually in the evening we stay at a park for at least 30 minutes just watching people and dogs walk by. Then we walk back and she is tired for the rest of the night. But that is awesome. Thank you for sharing that. Makes me feel like we are doing ok!


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

I really wanted to reply this thread so that people who are searching might have an idea and people who are more experienced than I can tell me how to improve. 



I wake up around 8. 30 and take him immediately outside to eliminate. There he spends about 20 minutes doing pretty much nothing but sniffing around. Then we come back and I start my chores. Emptying the dishwasher, doing laundry, folding the old, vacuuming around, putting the kettle on the stove, somedays mopping, dusting, this and that. All takes about hour. I used to fill his bowl immediately but now I either make him find his breakfast portion to improve his search command or feed him at heel. Then I start working. I am a master's student and a research assistant. So I generally prepare some lecture material for undergrads in the morning. Then I take my V out to practice hunting drills at noon. Since it is awfully cold here in winters, only forgiving time of the day is noon. We spend about 1. 5 hour, running, or practice our hunting skills, playing frisbee or sniffing hidden treats etc. After this, I make coffee and work till around 5 or 6 pm, then we obviously go for a pee walk. I let him sniff, maybe practice heel walk on the go etc, I stop by either a coffee shop or bakery to get bread etc. It is pretty hard for him to sit still and wait me shop for some reason. Whole ordeal takes about half an hour. When it is warm and dandy I take him to dog park for supervised play or we practice agility together. He is generally great with other dogs and play with whomever. Then I either prepare dinner or work. Around 10 or 11 pm I take him for another pee/poo break where I simply let him do his thing. And my V is 11 mo.

We occasionaly drive to country side to do more scent work on the weekends or just let him run free. We deal with some "human" field work, such as making firewood, tending the nut gardens, apple picking. Sometimes we visit a herd of sheep, surprisingly he is good with sheep and he will not get himself into trouble with the dogs working there. He surprisingly act incredibly well behaved in the village while he is an absolute nutjob in the city. People told me that it is probably because I act more natural and confident in the village, he doesnt feel confused, just regularly checks on me for orders. (he is always off leash in the rural areas, and has a great recall and willing to listen to me despite all his hype about running around, totally opposite of his behavior in the city)


----------

